# Lazy Sunday pics!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mom made us wear clothes.! Some of us aren't too happy bout it. But not miss Ava 😋nothing phases her. Hope you guys are enjoying your Sunday, football, and yummy food!

































Mmmm cupcake!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Braxton in camo LD hoodie yesterday. Love this❤








It was so cold yesterday, I ended up making my chicken veggie soup. And I discovered red lobster biscuits at the grocery store yesterday! Wish I hadn't! They're so good. I don't eat much bread. Only on occasion. Those things are addicting lol


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

They look so adorable (as always)! I was just talking to my hubby about Chewy needing more clothes. I'm going to try to find him a #9 Saints jersey where he can wear it and bring them some luck, lol!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> They look so adorable (as always)! I was just talking to my hubby about Chewy needing more clothes. I'm going to try to find him a #9 Saints jersey where he can wear it and bring them some luck, lol!



Haha Thanks! It's that time of yr and only getting colder. Winter is my favorite gear for chi's to wear. They always look so cozy 😊


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cuties! I love how your gang always poses together so well. The one sleeping on the cupcake toy is so sweet. And the soup looks good too, perfect cold weather food.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Cuties! I love how your gang always poses together so well. The one sleeping on the cupcake toy is so sweet. And the soup looks good too, perfect cold weather food.



Thanks Camille! They are getting better with group shots 😊. Oh miss Ava just loves that cupcake toy lol. Looks like I'll have to order the rest of those toys, they're by hip doggie. I think they make a bone, and donuts. They're supposed to be good for their teeth. Oh the soup is delicious. Just had some for lunch, and looks like I'll be freezing the rest. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

They are ready to face the changing weather. Love their outfits. Your soup and biscuits look scrumptious!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh that soup looks good. I love crock pot soup when it gets cold. I can't believe you have have that pretty creme/white carpet with four dogs. They must be very, very good! Now that I have dogs, I don't think I'll ever have carpet again! I took photos today and Lady (my I don't like clothes girl) was giving me an attitude. She went naked and was very happy with that. Should the new pup pan out I'm hoping she fits into Lady's stuff (since it hardly worn).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> They are ready to face the changing weather. Love their outfits. Your soup and biscuits look scrumptious!



Yes they are! We are prepared for re cold. Gonna be a long winter. Thanks, the soup was awesome. I have plenty left over. Which is great for my work week ahead.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Oh that soup looks good. I love crock pot soup when it gets cold. I can't believe you have have that pretty creme/white carpet with four dogs. They must be very, very good! Now that I have dogs, I don't think I'll ever have carpet again! I took photos today and Lady (my I don't like clothes girl) was giving me an attitude. She went naked and was very happy with that. Should the new pup pan out I'm hoping she fits into Lady's stuff (since it hardly worn).



Oh when we buy, no more carpet! I prefer wood floors. We take pretty good care of it. Lady and Brax sound just alike. I don't spurge much on Brax, just the essentials. Your new potential baby is so beautiful. I'm so excited to see how she looks over the next few weeks. As long as you introduce her to clothes early, you should have no problems. Do you think she's charting 5 lbs? Lady is 5 lbs right? I followed a chart on a website called cingmyway.com for Ava and Brax and my friends chi Evie, and it was spot on for all 3 girls.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh when we buy, no more carpet! I prefer wood floors. We take pretty good care of it. Lady and Brax sound just alike. I don't spurge much on Brax, just the essentials. Your new potential baby is so beautiful. I'm so excited to see how she looks over the next few weeks. As long as you introduce her to clothes early, you should have no problems. Do you think she's charting 5 lbs? Lady is 5 lbs right? I followed a chart on a website called cingmyway.com for Ava and Brax and my friends chi Evie, and it was spot on for all 3 girls.


Really hard to early to tell her size this early. Lots of things impact weight at this stage from birth order to being on Momma's milk. For showing she needs to be bigger than Sapphire and Prince. I'm happy with any size from 4-5 pounds. Her mom is 4.5 pounds and dad is 4.25 pounds. Lady is 5.0-5.25. I'd like her to be smaller than Lady. Based on line history the breeder thinks 4-4.5 pounds but again it's not a science. Too early. Only our spare bedrooms have carpet and I keep those closed off these days!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh I love lazy sundays!!! So adorable!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lazy Sundays are the best! Beautiful pics of the four of them Moeshia. They are all beautiful models


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Your babies are always so stylish, you make it very difficult for everyone eles you know lol. I love seeing all the clothes and toys. Perfect Sunday


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> Your babies are always so stylish, you make it very difficult for everyone eles you know lol.


... I agree! can you guys quit being so perfect please!  

Looks like you had a gorgeous and cozy day, I can't wait for it to be a bit chillier here and to crack out the sweaters! I have my eye on some of the new wooflink winter collection, I like that quite a lot of it is unisex and not too heavy either. We get by with hoodies for most of the winter, we only really wear coats come January and early Feb. 

I am on the fence about the Alice dress, it's so pretty though, especially in the lilac.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Your chis are just too adorable and always so stylish!! I just love seeing pics of them!! And I just keep admiring that bed every time I see it in your pics, it's lovely!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Oh I love lazy sundays!!! So adorable!!



Thanks Andrea! Sundays are the best days to do nothing lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Lazy Sundays are the best! Beautiful pics of the four of them Moeshia. They are all beautiful models



Thanks Deb! All 4 send you puppy kisses💋


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your chis are just too adorable and always so stylish!! I just love seeing pics of them!! And I just keep admiring that bed every time I see it in your pics, it's lovely!!



Oh thanks Kathy! I think the bed is by maxx studios and I sometimes see them on eBay. They love that bed! Wish I'd had luck finding another locally for my master bedroom.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> ... I agree! can you guys quit being so perfect please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jemma! I can't wait for new Wooflink stuff. I'm hoping soon. I really adore those sweatshirts and agree about them being unisex finally. I'm not crazy about the cold, but love wearing and dressing the chi's in warm things. Can't wait to see your two in their winter gear 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> View attachment 54138
> 
> 
> Braxton in camo LD hoodie yesterday. Love this❤
> ...


OH, I really love that Camo Hoodie !!! 
and omg, does that soup look good. now I want to make some . I love Red Lobster and especially cause of those cheese biscuits. I wish we still had one near us. there are no more anywhere near driving distance from me


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh thanks Kathy! I think the bed is by maxx studios and I sometimes see them on eBay. They love that bed! Wish I'd had luck finding another locally for my master bedroom.


Your Welcome  Will have to check to see if I can find one. Thanks! I can see why, it looks so soft and comfy!!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

So jealous right now. Those looked like Red Lobster biscuits. Amazing.

That picture of Ava chewing the little knitted cupcake? That is a wallpaper or a case cover that people should pay for! SO CUTE!

Braxie looks nice in the jacket, too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> So jealous right now. Those looked like Red Lobster biscuits. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Maddi!! Thanks luv. Yes those are red lobster biscuits. I found the mix at the gir very store. Boy don't I wish I never had lol. They were way too good! And thanks. Ava just loves that toy😊. That's Braxi's new Louisdog hoodie and first army fatigue thing I've ever liked.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I definitely love your style in clothes.  Love the pics!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MChis said:


> I definitely love your style in clothes.  Love the pics!!



Thanks so much!


----------

